# Earthquake



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2011)

5.8 in Virginia, just felt it up here in Greenwich about 15 minutes ago. Whacky


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it in Boston


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Felt it in Boston



My wife just said she felt it in Boston, too. Yikes.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/usc0005ild.php


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2011)

felt nothing here in Monroe CT


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 23, 2011)

felt nothing on 48th floor of 55 Water St but Tyrolean felt it at home on Long Island


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2011)

Meatheads said (on facebook) they felt it in Burlington.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing here in my part of CT.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> felt nothing here in Monroe CT





Glenn said:


> Nothing here in my part of CT.



My wife and I both felt it in Hartford CT.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 23, 2011)

felt it here in South Central PA.  Shook my building for 30-40 seconds, kind of scary...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2011)

http://aki.bc.edu/cgi-bin/NESN/24hr_heli

Clearly, it's government experiments. Just look at the trace from the seismograph in Westport- the disruptions at 00:07 and 12:07 preceding the quakes at 1:57 and 13:52 are all the proof you need.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2011)

Didn't feel it here in Watertown, CT, but my wife did about 10 miles to the north.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 23, 2011)

Say no to Fracking! 

There was one in Colorado yesterday apparently in the area where there is a lot of drilling.  While this quake was east of the Marcalles Shale area - it is questionable.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt it here is St Johnsbury too. Very mild. I wouldn't have felt it if i wasn't sittign still in a rolling chair.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2011)

catskillman said:


> Say no to Fracking!
> 
> There was one in Colorado yesterday apparently in the area where there is a lot of drilling.  While this quake was east of the Marcalles Shale area - it is questionable.



Not really very questionable, I think. 

There was a 2.8 in Hawaii this morning, too- probably due to somebody forgetting to wind up their earthquake protection clock. My "I Believe!" sticker started peeling yesterday, too, which probably led to the 3.2 in Arctic Village, AK today as well.

Glad I have my anti-tiger rock.

/what?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2011)

WARNING!!!!  Graphic earthquake damage pictured below, close this thread is you're sensitive to such things!!!!

NASA provided one picture of the damage shortly after the event....




It's pretty disturbing...









(I hope non-facebook users can see it)


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> WARNING!!!!  Graphic earthquake damage pictured below, close this thread is you're sensitive to such things!!!!
> 
> NASA provided one picture of the damage shortly after the event....
> 
> ...



RFLMAO!!!  :lol:


----------



## skidmarks (Aug 23, 2011)

*Some Earthquake Damage at Suburban Sports*

It was a 5.9 on the K2 Rictor scale


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2011)

I was in Stoneham, MA when it hit.  Felt nothing.  Wife felt it in Rochester, NH.  weird


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it in Brunswick (ME) ... my coworker and I just looked at each other then saw the projector screen start to sway. Lasted about 10 seconds or so.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 23, 2011)

Not a thing here in Bangor, was out mowing lawn...guess someone felt it up in northern Maine as well as up in Canada(somewhere):-o


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing here


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt noting in Hartford, but I was driving in the car.


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> WARNING!!!!  Graphic earthquake damage pictured below, close this thread is you're sensitive to such things!!!!
> 
> NASA provided one picture of the damage shortly after the event....
> 
> ...



Friggen hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2011)

I was in Marlboro, MA - I didn't feel anything. 

That said, I just started a new job, and the power went out briefly at our place - we are in a datacenter. We have a colo facility in Virginia and the server guy called and was telling us the floor tiles were flying through the air and all the racks were swaying back and forth, but no damage. Whew!


----------



## AngryHugo (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt a little rumble here.  I honestly had mistaken it for a big truck driving by.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2011)

A slide show of the most severe damage:

http://www.break.com/index/58-magnitude-earthquake-shocks-east-coast-2121265


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> A slide show of the most severe damage:
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/58-magnitude-earthquake-shocks-east-coast-2121265



:-D "8-23-11 Never Forget!"


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

From watching the local CT news last night I thought they were going to stay live all night talking to all the people that felt a slight shake and how it affected their lives....


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 24, 2011)

Felt it in the tower in Springfield MA.  At first I thought someone was messing with my chair and then I saw the wall swaying.....FREAKY!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> From watching the local CT news last night I thought they were going to stay live all night talking to all the people that felt a slight shake and how it affected their lives....



An earthquake on what is otherwise a relatively SLOW news day will add to the drama factor in a big way


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> From watching the local CT news last night I thought they were going to stay live all night talking to all the people that felt a slight shake and how it affected their lives....



kind of like how we go on for days about an inch or 2 of snow ;-)


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> kind of like how we go on for days about an inch or 2 of snow ;-)



Or a huricane that's days away....


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Or a huricane that's days away....



I'm thinking that the bread aisle, the bottled water aisle and the battery section will be empty already! 

Unless one has a boat in the water,  it's still a bit early to freakout.  A little mental planning, okay.  But hoarding groceries is a bit of overkill right now!!


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 24, 2011)

people in California are laughing... I can hear them


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 24, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> people in California are laughing... I can hear them



Up here, yeah. I heard from Californians living in the DC area that it was the real deal there. But still it's kinda like when DC gets snow storm. I guess Libya and the stock market going up 300pts yesterday wasn't enough news.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, and my insurance broker took the opportunity to remind me that earthquake coverage is not included in general homeowners and would I like to look into getting a rider for it. :smash:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 24, 2011)

The Red Cross sent me an email making sure I was prepared in the event of an earthquake.
I thought it was nice of them to be concerned.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ nice, stole for FB!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> ^^ nice, stole for FB!!



Please just make sure you send a check in for the earthquake relief fund.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Please just make sure you send a check in for the earthquake relief fund.



There are lawn chairs and picture frames that desperately need your help.
Won't someone please think of the post it notes?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 24, 2011)

The slide show continues to make me laugh.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2011)

Fuller posted on his FB page that some solar pannels were damaged. Said he tried posting here, but the "couderators" deleted it. 

FREE FULLER! LET THE SUN SHINE IN!


----------



## darent (Aug 24, 2011)

what a week, a big earthshaking event and now I have to prepare for the predicted big hurricane aiming right at me!! thanks weather channel.  off to the store to get 20 gallons of milk,400 batteries and 16 cases of bud!!


----------

